#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Topjes

## Drive inn tnt

Ik plaats dit topic maar even bij newbie want ik weet niet precies waar die anders moet.
Ik ben opzoek naar topjes (10" 12") die strak klinken.
Ze gaan gebruikt worden voor oa:
[list][*]spraak[*]monitor[*]thuis[*]en misschien nog voor klusjes waar ook een beamer aanwezig is[*]liefst moeten ze ook kunnen vliegen[/list]

Al met al moet het een erg allround kastje zijn.
Het moet gewoon echt strak klinken.
Heeft iemand suggesties?
O ja, budget: rond de 4 á 500 per speaker.
2dehands of nieuw maakt me allemaal niet uit.

----------


## @ndrew

misschien de kastjes van ev sx 300 of sx100+
kosten 
sx 300  549 euro is 300 watt 12"
sx 100+ 349 euro is 200 watt 12"
deze zijn wel van kunstof.
 :Smile:

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Die sx 100 heb ik al geluisterd. Maar die vind ik niet lekker genoeg klinken.
En kunstof vind ik ook niet echt mooi zegmaar[:P]

----------


## Airwave

Eurolive B1020 van Behringer?
Leuk kastje lijkt me, kan alleen moeilijk (of helemaal niet) gevlogen worden.

----------


## jgeer

Kijk eens naar de Fohhn RT2, een multifunctioneel kastje met 2 x 8", deze is 16 ohm (makkelijk doorlussen met presentaties e.d. , alleen zit deze wel iets boven je budget. http://www.fohhn.nl/Produkten/RoadLi...ne_system.html

----------


## shure-fan

misschien kleine eon-tjes van jbl,  zit meteen ook een ingebouwde versterker in  dus scheelt weer,   vliegen word iets moeilijker maar als je kunt omgaan met staal en een lasapparaat en haakse slijper dan kun je vast wel een constructie lassen die in de tophat past.

----------


## tididi

[/quote]voor iets meer geld kan je kijken naar de tsm 10 van acoustic line   [u]www.acoustic-line.de</u> 400w deze klinken erg mooi voor jou doeleinden!

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Hoi, 

ik kan uit je posting zo snel niet opmaken wat je eventuele budget is, maar ik ben zelf altijd zeer tevreden over de Macky SR450. Dit is een actieve kast, helaas wel kunstof, maar voldoet aan al jouw wensen. 
Daarnaast is het geluid zeer zuiver, geeft een net strak en zwaar geluid wanneer het moet...
Kan bovendoen vliegen wanneer je er M10 ogen indraait ( zowel boven als onderop) 
Ander alternatief is de D400 van Lem. Deze kun je vergelijken met de SR450 en heeft bovendien een 16voudige eq schakelaar... (16 verschillende voorgeprogrammeerde eq standen) 
Of je die ook kan vliegen weet ik even zo snel niet...

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SpaceyDeeJ_
> 
> Hoi, 
> 
> ik kan uit je posting zo snel niet opmaken wat je eventuele budget is, maar ik ben zelf altijd zeer tevreden over de Macky SR450. Dit is een actieve kast, helaas wel kunstof, maar voldoet aan al jouw wensen. 
> Daarnaast is het geluid zeer zuiver, geeft een net strak en zwaar geluid wanneer het moet...
> Kan bovendoen vliegen wanneer je er M10 ogen indraait ( zowel boven als onderop) 
> Ander alternatief is de D400 van Lem. Deze kun je vergelijken met de SR450 en heeft bovendien een 16voudige eq schakelaar... (16 verschillende voorgeprogrammeerde eq standen) 
> Of je die ook kan vliegen weet ik even zo snel niet...



Bedoel je toevallig de srm450? sr450 kom ik nergens tegen.

En kunstof speakers zijn wel handig maar voor de doeleinde waar ik ze voor wil gebruiken niet ideaal. Mooie houten kastjes staan een stuk netter.

Fohhn vind ik zelf erg mooi, en goed klinken. Alleen die liggen helaas te ver boven mijn budget. In de prijslijst staan ze voor ongeveer 900 ex BTW. Zal ook wel de stukprijs zijn.[B)]

Ik moet nog even kijken wat die tsm10 jongens kosten maar die zien er ook wel aardig uit. :Big Grin: 

Bij de weg, er staat toch duidelijk wat me budget is? :Smile:

----------


## pacosound

Als het voor jou geen probleem is dat het zelfbouw is zou ik als ik jouw was eens even contact op nemen met Ivo van iven luidsprekerbouw die maakt schitterende multifunctionele luidsprekers (PS10 kopieen van Nexo) die binnen je budget gerealiseerd kunnen worden.

Deze kunnen precies zoals je het wil gebouwd worden.

Succes!

Paco

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Daar heb ik ook al over zitten denken. Maar ik wacht nog even wat reacties af voor andere alternatieven.

----------


## BAJ productions

kan iemand aan die tekeningen komen van de PS 10?

ik ben al paar weken op zoek.

----------


## tididi

Ik moet nog even kijken wat die tsm10 jongens kosten maar die zien er ook wel aardig uit. :Big Grin: 

Bij de weg, er staat toch duidelijk wat me budget is? :Smile: 
[/quote]het wel duidelij wat je budget is maar misschien kom je deze ook tweede ahnds tegen en dan zijn ze dus minder duur :Big Grin: 
de tsm 10 kosten 996 ex btw
maar dan heb je ook wel wat!
kijkmaar eens op www.sinus-audio.nl en klik maar op producten

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ja die vallen dus ook buiten mijn budget. Helaas, verder zoeken. Zal evo is even lastig vallen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Speakertje

Het is een 8 incher maar klinkt wel strak, vind ik. De zx1 van electro voice. Gezien je budget kan je er misschien 4 nemen, heb je wat spreiding :Big Grin: 

Gezien de 8 inch vind ik dat er toch echt wel wat laag aanwezig is. Je kan er altijd nog bv een 12 inch subje bij zetten.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Wij hebben de zx1 op de zaak staan. Nog niet echt serieus naar geluisterd. Zal ik toch naar is gaan doen. Helemaal vergeten. Thnx

----------


## Speakertje

En tijdens de kerst drukte nog wezen luisteren? BEn benieuwd wat jou bevindingen zijn? Zit er zelf namelijk over te denken om zelf ook een setje aan te schaffen.

----------


## LJKEVIN

DAS heeft ook strakke speakers die je kunt vliegen...
GAE nog strakker geluid... en kun je ook vliegen...
zelf gebruiken we EV....wordt overigens niet voor niks extreem veel gebruikt op proff. podia..

----------


## Speakertje

Had vandaag dus echt het plan om de ZX1 te gaan kopen. Voor de laatste maal nogmaals beluisterd. Over de klank ben ik heel erg te spreken, zelfs het laag. Alleen ben ik erg bang dat ik kwa volume erg te kort ga komen, dus toch maar niet gedaan. Stond overigens op een Q44.

Schijnt dat er tegen de zomer weer een nieuwe ZX? uitkomt?? Misschien mooie strakke 12"?? Zijn er misschien meer mensen die hier meer van weten?

----------


## oversound

Heb vorige week zondag T&M systems gehoord. Redelijk onbekend merk voor mij maar vond het erg goed klinken. De prijs van deze kastjes is ook zeer goed te noemen. Erg nette afwerking. Tevens te vliegen en de klank (heb de fg 101 gehoord) was erg goed.

----------


## @ndrew

misschien moet je hier eens kijken www.syrincs.nl en dan de mm-10 b
dit zijn fijne kleine kastjes :Smile:

----------


## jakkes72

> Heb vorige week zondag T&M systems gehoord. Redelijk onbekend merk voor mij maar vond het erg goed klinken. De prijs van deze kastjes is ook zeer goed te noemen. Erg nette afwerking. Tevens te vliegen en de klank (heb de fg 101 gehoord) was erg goed.



Zelf heb ik de FG152 gehoord.
Zie er uiterlijk goed gebouwd uit, vlieg punten ed.
Uiterlijk goede specs, klankmatig vond ik ze iets tegenvallen.

----------


## sis

Misschien is het zoiets wat je zoekt  :Big Grin:  

http://audiovideo.2dehands.be/markt/...ker.html?q=eaw

sis

----------


## Max

> Had vandaag dus echt het plan om de ZX1 te gaan kopen. Voor de laatste maal nogmaals beluisterd. Over de klank ben ik heel erg te spreken, zelfs het laag. Alleen ben ik erg bang dat ik kwa volume erg te kort ga komen, dus toch maar niet gedaan. Stond overigens op een Q44.
> 
> Schijnt dat er tegen de zomer weer een nieuwe ZX? uitkomt?? Misschien mooie strakke 12"?? Zijn er misschien meer mensen die hier meer van weten?



Hoorde van MJ dat er binnenkort ook een actieve ZX lijn uitkomt, lijkt me ideaal aangezien ik van plan was de SBA 760+ sub's te gaan kopen, en dit zo mooi te combineren is met bijpassende actieve Topkasten.

ZX1 heb ik hier een tijdje geleden ook beluisterd, komt ontzettend veel power uit zo'n klein kastje. Voor disco toepassingen is hij niet geschikt (tenzei je hem aanvult met een sub) maar wel een enorm lekker kastje voor de DJ-Booth thuis  :Big Grin:

----------


## LJKEVIN

Hey, keb nog 2 peavey kasten(12 inch d8 ik), van hout gebouwd.... 
zijn er echt zeker geschikt voor, scheelt je enorm in de prijs met nieuw spul.
Kasten zijn gebruikt in vaste installatie, en dus onbeschadigd.
( nieuwe speakers wel nodig !! (zeker de tweeter) )
100.- zijn ze alle 2 voor jou.

Zeker zijn van kwaliteit ?


Neem ff contact met me op..

Groetjes..

----------


## GoTMoRe

> Misschien is het zoiets wat je zoekt  
> 
> http://audiovideo.2dehands.be/markt/...ker.html?q=eaw
> 
> sis



Das meer wat leuks voor mij :Smile: 

Alleen wat aan de grote kant voor wat ik zoek..Wel leuke prijs!

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Kom net terug van vakantie dus tijd niet kunnen reageren.
Jongens ik zit ff te wachten op IVO, hij zou voor mij een offerte maken van 2 complete ps10 (nabouw  :Wink:  ).
Als het wat is, dan denk ik dat deze kastjes zeer zeker voor mijn toepassing geschikt zijn.
Maar die zx1-tjes zijn ook erg leuk en nog betaalbaar ook.
Wel jammer dat het 8" is.

----------


## Speakertje

Ja, het is echt voor de kleine monitor of infill toepassingen. In de ZX serie komt er zeker weten nog een 12 " (naar mijn mening). Daar ben ik zeker benieuwd naar!!

----------


## PowerSound

Je kan ook eens de AG Audio Pro PS110 / 112 proberen.

Moeite waard om eens te luisteren, zeker als het strak moet klinken.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> Je kan ook eens de AG Audio Pro PS110 / 112 proberen.
> 
> Moeite waard om eens te luisteren, zeker als het strak moet klinken.



Of ik ben te lui of ik kan niet zoeken of het is niet te vinden, maar wat is de prijs van deze kastjes? :Smile:

----------


## PowerSound

Voor de info :
http://www.agaudiopro.com

Voor de prijs : 
http://agaudiopro.com/pricelist/AG.Audio.Tarifs.public.2k5-09.pdf

----------


## LJ_jacob

Miscchien kan je ook eens kijken naar de TXD serie van Turbosound. Werk zelf met de TXD 151 en 118, bevalt me prima en klinkt lekker zuiver. Ook zittern er vliegogen in zodat je zel kan vliegen, en als ik het zo zie vallen ze wel binnen je budget.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ik heb zojuist 2 ZX1tjes gekocht.
Turbosound set ben ik voor aan het sparen.
Weet iemand nog een goede versterker?
Ik wil een kistje maken met een klein mengpaneeltje, een versterker en het liefst ook nog 1 a 2 draadloze mics.
Tips voor mengpaneeltje en versterker graag. :Big Grin:

----------


## LJKEVIN

Wanneer je een multi-functioneel mengpaneeltje wilt hebben zou ik gaan voor de *Soundcraft  Spirit E-8* Hier kun je 4 stereo's inputten (waarvan 2 tegelijk bruikbaar), en hier kun je vele microfoons op kwijt (8).

Tevens is Soundcraft een betrouwbaar en professioneel merk.
Voor een versterker.. tjah, die zijn er in allerlei budgets...
wil je niet al te veel kwijt, maar toch een goede versterker
dan zou ik gaan voor de Palladium serie van Dap.
Heb je iets meer budget, dan kun je kijken naar merken als Crown, QSC e.d.

----------


## mac tecson

De EP series van Behringer schijnt ook een leuke serie te zijn. Het zijn gekopieerd van de QSC RMX serie.
Of misschien een tweedehands QSC, Crown of Crest versterker, al moet je met tweedehands wel oppassen dat niet een in slechts staat verkerende versterker koopt

----------


## Speakertje

> Tips voor mengpaneeltje en versterker graag.



Ik heb ondertussen zelf ook de ZX1-tjes, twee stuks. Ik stuur ze aan met een CP2200, kost wat maar dan heb je ook wat. Prijs is overigens gedaald tot onder de 1000,-  :Big Grin:  Ik moet zeggen dat de speakertjes aardig wat :Big Grin:  kunnen hebben. Heb ze zelf tijdens een demo gehoord op een Q44, persoonlijk vind ik dat te weinig. Ik ben van plan om te gaan kijken naar de SB122 subwoofer. Lijkt me zeker een leuk setje, al heb ik daar nog wat vragen over. Misschien open ik nog wel ff een nieuw onderwerp.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ik denk dat ik met een basje nog even wacht. Het is toch voornamelijk voor spraakversterking. En als monitor voor thuis. Misschien voor thuis een Evid 12.1 basje.

----------


## Speakertje

Wat vind je verder van de ZX1tjes? Tevreden?

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ik heb ze nog niet binnen dus een uitgebreid verslag kan ik niet doen.
Maar ik heb ze al een paar keer mee op klus gehad van me werk en ze klinken echt heel goed voor die kleine jongetjes.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Maar nogmaals: Weet iemand een goede versterker?
Ik wil er minimaal 2 zx1tjes mee aansturen en ook nog een subje. Verder wil ik er eventueel ook nog 2 grotere kasten aan kunnen hangen.
Ik heb een dynacord s900 gezien. Is dat wat? Ben niet erg bekend met dynacord. Is toch gewoon dezelfde als een q44?

----------


## Speakertje

Hoi,

Ik dacht van wel, alleen zitten de potmeters bij de EV aan de achterkant. Is maar net wat je makkelijk vind. Is overigens een stapje kleiner dan de Cp2200 niks? De CP1800, levert net iets meer dan de Q66 (50 watt ofzo) en kost bijna net zo duur  :Big Grin:

----------


## Outline

Versterkers van Dynacord zijn (op 'n paar uiterlijke details na) precies hetzelfde als die van EV. Kijk ook maar eens naar de prijzen! Maakt dus niks uit welke je neemt.

Persoonlijk vind ik de ZX1 wat schel, maar dat kan aan mij liggen. Versterker-technisch zou ik een Dynacord S1200 nemen. Waarom? Omdat je vermogen over houdt wat ALTIJD goed is (headroom), Je ZX1's ook geen moeite hebben met de versterker EN omdat bij de S1200 de volumepotmeters aan de voorkant zitten! Bij de Q66 zitten ze achterop en da's niet altijd handig! Kan uit ervaring spreken...

Vergeet nog te melden dat je met 'n S1200, door toevoeging van 'n SB121 meteen een passief sub/sat-setje hebt!

Mijn keus zou dus al gemaakt zijn...

----------


## Outline

Ik raad de S1200 ook eerder aan dan de lichtgewicht-jongens omdat deze zich ALLANG bewezen hebben (qua alles) EN waardevast zijn. En dat moeten die nieuwe allemaal nog zien te doen....

----------


## Speakertje

> Vergeet nog te melden dat je met 'n S1200, door toevoeging van 'n SB121 meteen een passief sub/sat-setje hebt!



Je bedoelt de SB122? Hoe sluit je die ene aan ? Of bedoel je er twee en dan gewoon parallel aan de zx1.

Dat de Zx1tjes een boel power kunnen hebben dat kun je wel zeggen!! Heb er een Cp2200 achter en dat gaat behoordlijk goed.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> Versterkers van Dynacord zijn (op 'n paar uiterlijke details na) precies hetzelfde als die van EV. Kijk ook maar eens naar de prijzen! Maakt dus niks uit welke je neemt.
> 
> Persoonlijk vind ik de ZX1 wat schel, maar dat kan aan mij liggen. Versterker-technisch zou ik een Dynacord S1200 nemen. Waarom? Omdat je vermogen over houdt wat ALTIJD goed is (headroom), Je ZX1's ook geen moeite hebben met de versterker EN omdat bij de S1200 de volumepotmeters aan de voorkant zitten! Bij de Q66 zitten ze achterop en da's niet altijd handig! Kan uit ervaring spreken...
> 
> Vergeet nog te melden dat je met 'n S1200, door toevoeging van 'n SB121 meteen een passief sub/sat-setje hebt!
> 
> Mijn keus zou dus al gemaakt zijn...



Ik ben zowiezo van plan om een zwaardere versterker te kopen. Dit omdat ik alles zo multifunctioneel wil hebben. Mijn voorkeur gaat op dit moment uit naar de dynacord vooral vanwege het feit dat de draaipotmeters aan de voorkant zitten. Alhoewel deze toch altijd vol openstaan is het toch makkelijker aan de voorkant. 

Overigens: ik heb de ZX1tjes inmiddels binnen. ik ben uitermate tevreden! Super speakertjes.

----------


## Speakertje

Op wat voor versterker heb je ze getest? Heb je toevallig een low cut gebruikt of eg?

----------


## Outline

Dan is 't de SB122... We vergissen ons allemaal wel 'ns...

We hebben ze hier wel 'ns aan 'n P2000 van EV gehad. Niet helemaal open natuurlijk, maar toch. Hetzelfde trouwens maar dan met m'n eigen Carver PM1.5. Als monitorretjes...

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Ik heb ze nog niet op een goede PA versterker kunnen testen.
Op een Mark & Levinson HIFI versterker.
Dat is iets voor de kenners :Wink:

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Oké, de versterker heb ik inmiddels op het oog.
Maar nu zoek ik nog een leuk mengpaneeltje. Liefst zo klein mogelijk. Wel 19" en met fatsoenlijke toonregeling. Iemand tips? Het is voornamelijk voor vergaderingen etc. Of voor achtergrond muziek op een bedrijfs borrel. Er hoeft dus niet op gemixt te worden OID.

----------


## Watt Xtra

soundcraft heeft hele grappige tafels voor weinig, evt zelfs met ingebouwd effect. heeft ook aantal stereo kanalen voor cd oid. en klinken best ok.

----------


## Outline

Geef even je Budget en wat preciezere wensen ivm grote aanbod. Kunnen we jou 'n stuk preciezer adviseren.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Nou ik dacht dat ik al aardig specifiek was maar alles nog even op een rijtje:
19 inch
klein
minimaal 4 kanalen
minimaal 3 mic ingangen
niet te groot

Ik zit eigenlijk nog te twijfelen wat ik doe.
Of ik koop een klein mengpaneeltje die ik bij mijn ampje en xover in een nette kist bouw. Of ik koop een grotere (ook 19") maar waar ik dus een stuk of 16 kanalen heb. Zodat ik ook andere dingen kan uitversterken. 
Nog maals: er hoeft niet op wilt op gemixt te worden (dj activiteiten).

Budget: ongeveer 300 euri.
Nieuw of 2dehands maakt niet uit. Liever nieuw natuurlijk, alleen dan moet ik met behringer etc werken. En dat wil ik liever niet.

----------


## Outline

Kijk bij Feedback 'ns naar de Spirit (by Soundcraft) Folio FX8. 8 mic's, 2 stereo's, ingebouwde Lexicon galmpje, enz enz. (ff kijken bij Soundcraft op de site) Ding kost nu 379euro en is z'n geld meer dan waard!

----------

